# Kenneth Wells Stationary engine drawings



## tmuir (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi all,
I haven't fallen off the face of the earth, I've just been busy with a number of other things, including a case flue (Don't know if it was bird flue) that kept me in bed for a week.
But I was recently asked if I could upload the drawings of Kenneth Wells Stationary Engine, which I just have.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item320

This is the drawings only, no photos or text describing how to build it to comply with the books copyright instructions that only gives permission to copy the drawings.

Enjoy


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you,
Do you know of any source for the Books?
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 27, 2010)

No, the books are very hard to come by.

Every few weeks I do a search for it, as I know several people that want one.
I probably find 2 or 3 a year via ebay and Abebooks
http://www.abebooks.co.uk/
But don't know of any around at the moment.

Be sure to check the SBN number matches the one above as he made 3 books and if you buy the wrong one you will get plans for a magazine rack and a fish shaped dish. :big:


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 27, 2010)

They must not get out of the UK or OZ as I have been looking for a number of years in Canada and have never found one. Its been like trying to find a reasonable priced copy of Elmer's Engines.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 28, 2010)

I've only sen then in the UK, OZ and NZ, but a member of another forum I help llok after just got one this week from a dealer in the US.
So atleast one made it over to your neighbour.

I think finding a resonable priced elmers book would be even harder.
I've seen a couple of them, but they have wanted $100s for them.


----------

